# Diatomaceous earth for Crohn's



## CrohnsSux (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope you all don't mind me joining up and asking all these questions but I've been reading this forum for awhile and you all know so much!  This should be the last question for awhile and hopefully I can start giving back to the forum soon   Anyway, has anyone tried ingesting Diatomaceous earth for their Crohn's Disease?  I've read that it can kill parasites and other buggies and that some people ingest it for all kinds of ailments.  I must admit, I'm pretty desperate at this point so feel free to tell me to stop being dumb


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

hi CrohnsSux 

umm.. i have to admit i've never heard of diatomaceous earth, and looked it up on Wiki just now - i'm amazed to think people actually ingest this stuff!!? it's a form of fossilised algae, & the uses mentioned are mainly industrial... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi CrohnsSux,
Welcome to the forum.  We never mind questions, so don't you worry about that.
How are your symptoms right now?  What are you doing to manage your Crohn's?  Have you been on any meds yet?  I would tend to try something proven possibly before trying something like that, but that's just my opinion.  Crohn's isn't a parasite, I don't think.
Maybe if we know what you've tried already and what your symptoms are we could suggest some other things to try.  Are you seeing a GI doctor?


----------



## vonfunk (Nov 10, 2010)

Do not eat Diatomaceous earth.
It doesn't kill bugs by poisoning them.  It kills them by scratching the hell out of their shells and and insides when then clean themselves off.  So their death is either by dehydration or by having their insides destroyed. 
The whole point of it is to scratch things up that is the last thing you want going through your system.


----------



## outlier (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you actually have any parasites or intensenal bugs? If you do using a specific treatment for the ones you have is much more effective.
Also I thought for illness like Crohn's there was a thought of giving us parasites to keep the immune system in check. (I have been warned by my doc and Brother, i can not try this till they give there blessing)


----------



## Mountaingem (Nov 10, 2010)

Looked this stuff up on Wiki...EEEEEK, do not ingest that!


----------



## vonfunk (Nov 10, 2010)

Diaotomaceous earth only does harm to bug with an exoskeleton, and will not do anything against parasites. 
And I reiterate, it will mess you up.


----------



## deeanony1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*FDA says it's safe to ingest, but...*

I know this is an old post. This response is for new people who might find this later . Do a google search for amorphous silica and check out the CDC, FDA, and the NLM (national library of medicine) data on it. Also search for "amorphous silica biologically inert." Apparently, it was tested as safe to ingest  (but not to inhale, of course) back in the 80s and earlier. But recently they've been studying it's cytotoxicity (ability to cause cell damage) on the nanoscale and I think there's reason for concern with smaller particle sizes. Don't know what all that nano-particle business means for using it as a supplement confused2, but it makes me think it wouldn't be wise to ingest it long term. Good luck investigating to all.:bigwave:


----------



## bonnie2075 (Mar 13, 2014)

There is a food grade diatomaceous earth, that does a lot of good. No it will not mess you up. I take it everyday in a protein shake, been reading up that it may help Crohns And yes it does kill intestinal worms I also put it in my animals food. I know this is an old post but hope it helps someone.


----------



## vonfunk (Mar 13, 2014)

Diatomaceous earth is an incredible hard substance, roughly the same density of quartz. The theory behind eating diatomaceous earth is that it cleans the digestive tract by scrubbing the walls of the intestine reducing mucus and any dead lining.  In a disease that is almost made entirely of a damage top layer of he digestive tract adding an abrasive will only further the irritation of the epithelial layer.

Yes, food grade diatomaceous earth exists, it has farming applications where it is stored near and sometimes mixed in with grains to repel pests, it is removed prior to processing.

There re food grade plastic, mineral oils and lubricants.

Food grade does not mean edible. Food grade means that it can come in contact with food and if food is contaminated with the substances it will not poison or kill the person who accidentally consumed it.

Any substance that requires workers to wear respirators while handing it, should not be consumed.


----------



## Tuff (Jul 19, 2015)

I have Crohn's disease. I do not have parasites. I can't think of one reason for taking this stuff. From what I have read, it won't do any harm. It's used in the food industry as a filter, and is found in some products. I can't see it do any good, a waste of money.
Diatomaceous earth consists of fossilized remains of diatoms, a type of hard-shelled algae. It is used as a filtration aid, mild abrasive in products including metal polishes and toothpaste, mechanical insecticide, absorbent for liquids, matting agent for coatings, reinforcing filler in plastics and rubber, anti-block in plastic films, porous support for chemical catalysts, cat litter, activator in blood clotting studies, a stabilizing component of dynamite, and a thermal insulator.

I did not pop this tread up, I posted in response to a post that is no longer there. fyi


----------

